# Question for anyone wanting to lose weight or get in shape...



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know this might be a personal topic so I don't know if anyone will respond, but here goes. I have been wanting to get in shape lately and lose some weight, you know the regular aches and pains that shouldn't be there at my age are kinda getting me down. I was wondering if I made a site with a forum, and whatnot if anyone would want to join. I think it would be fun to trade recipes and stuff, and have motivation from other people going through the same thing, you know kind of have a community rooting for each other. People could make their own blogs, and others could read and comment. I know it sounds kind of lame, but I suck at doing stuff alone, so I thought a community would be fun, and I can't afford to pay to join a program or anything, so I was thinking why not start my own?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Why not? I work in a cafe and I am always surrounded by food. We make a lot of fried foods and have the best breakfasts around. I eat at work cuz my meals are part of my pay. I eat vegetables too and fruit. Haven't gained since I've been there but I've always been big. I'm older(58 this month) so it's much harder to lose weight at my age. I don't have any support around here cuz I live in a very small town. I have some great recipes but don't always have time to fix them. They are aimed at getting the whole family healthy and most of them you wouldn't even know are suppose to be good for you. So I'm in.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sounds great to me... I just suck at cooking so don't expect too many awsome reciepes coming from me... unless you want the house burned down!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool! We have a big product launch today, so I will try to start throwing something together next week. I love to watch those shows about people who are big, and they struggle, and lose a lot of weight, and they always seem to have a great support system, and since I just moved to this state, I have no friends, let alone weight loss buddies, so I was thinking joining a site might be fun, but so many charge like $30 a month!!! I was like hells no I dont need to pay to have "friends".


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's a good idea, i can throw in some recipes, ask jaime, Im BOMB in the kitchen.....


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Im not very domesticated in the kitchen but I can tell ya if you've ever tried the AB Lounge, it works wonders it also goes with a good diet and green tea pills im right where I wanna be. 
I think the site would be good, maybe I could learn to cook.. lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im with Shana. Sounds like a great idea...HOWEVER, dont look to me for recipes! I can cook mac and cheese! LOL.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah it sounds good. when i tone up and cut weight though i go to lean cusines..which i started back into just today. i have a cardio/weight gym in my backyard. as soon as the weather cools i am back into working out.

something you might want to add to your site is how you work out WITH your dog..that is something that we like to incorporate when working out with Peanut and it really helps..you both get to tone up and get into shape and it is a lot funner


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok I would totally join if someone could tell me HOW to GAIN weight, I have enver needed to loose weight in my life, but I want to know how to gain about 20lbs so I look healthy and not sickly, lmaoo

I am 33 years old, have had 3 kids and a hysterectomy and I still weigh as much as I did in high school. I weight 120 on a good day but would like to be about 140  ANy suggestions


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok I would totally join if someone could tell me HOW to GAIN weight, I have enver needed to loose weight in my life, but I want to know how to gain about 20lbs so I look healthy and not sickly, lmaoo
> 
> I am 33 years old, have had 3 kids and a hysterectomy and I still weigh as much as I did in high school. I weight 120 on a good day but would like to be about 140  ANy suggestions


double your calorie intake. should help. Don't know about 20 lbs of help, but that and eating less frequently should slow that metabolism right down LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude ^^^ I eat everything high calorie, I am not sure of each day intake but I do eat all the time, I eat at least 3 to 4 meals a day, hmm only time I gained wieght was when I was preggers, lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Dude ^^^ I eat everything high calorie, I am not sure of each day intake but I do eat all the time, I eat at least 3 to 4 meals a day, hmm only time I gained wieght was when I was preggers, lol


if you can stand it try lumping two of those meals into one and only eat twice a day. trust me, the more frequently we consume, the more our bodies work to metabolize that food. slow your roll and eat twice a day if youre at four now.

LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm I will try, ya know I smoke right, ya know how hard that is, lmaooo. been drinking a lot of beer every evening lately, there are reasons, I promise, lol still at 120, lol but I will try that

thanks Oz


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

what types of foods do you eat though apbtmom?
and by putting on 20 lbs do you want that in muscle or just 20 lbs?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

This reads cool ... 37 here 3 grown a$$ kids and a hysto last year May ... I small but wanted to do something about my kangaroo pouch as my wonderful kids called it lil bleeps! I bought the total gym smh hearing that darn infamercial in my sleep blah ... but I gotta admit it works your whole body ... vegies fish and chicken and some good people backing you towards your goal is awesome ... I'm a chat head don't go out much cept with my dogs my kids are teenagers so their out all the time ... Apbtmom76 how tall are you tho? I've used laundry bags as punching bags a few times great stress reliever ...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> what types of foods do you eat though apbtmom?
> and by putting on 20 lbs do you want that in muscle or just 20 lbs?


I eat just about everything, lots of good fod, but lots of bad foods too, I eat a lot of junk food, but I do eat at least 3 meals a day. And it could be in muscle or just 20lbs, I can't workout to much as I have a bad back and right hip, so it limits me to what I can do.



IzzyRemixed said:


> This reads cool ... 37 here 3 grown a$$ kids and a hysto last year May ... I small but wanted to do something about my kangaroo pouch as my wonderful kids called it lil bleeps! I bought the total gym smh hearing that darn infamercial in my sleep blah ... but I gotta admit it works your whole body ... vegies fish and chicken and some good people backing you towards your goal is awesome ... I'm a chat head don't go out much cept with my dogs my kids are teenagers so their out all the time ... Apbtmom76 how tall are you tho? I've used laundry bags as punching bags a few times great stress reliever ...


Izzy, I am 5'10" tall and 120lbs, I have been this tall and thin since I was 11 years old. Like I told PeanutsMommy, there are a lot of things I can't do, due to my back, every chiro I've been to won't touch me, they say I have to have surgery to fix what is wrong with m, lol. My stress releiver is my dogs, walking them, being with them, I couldn't do the punching thing for fear of wrenching my back.


----------

